# Weber Grill'n Spray



## crankin (May 24, 2007)

I just saw on Weber's website that they have a new product out called Grill'n Spray which is a nonstick grill cooking spray that is non-flammable. They say it's available in leading grocery stores and discount stores but I haven't found it in any stores in my area. Has anyone seen this product yet?


----------



## Barb L. (May 24, 2007)

I have not seen that one, but have seen spray for bbq. and have used it, can't tell any differance than using Pam.  I use nothing or a little oil on  paper towel, if need be.


----------



## sattie (May 25, 2007)

I have got some cupons for it but have not found it as of yet, but I did purchase a store brand grill spray yesterday, let you know how it works out!!!


----------



## Loprraine (May 25, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet.  I oil teh grills with a silicone brush.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 25, 2007)

You can also put a little olive oil on the food before grilling to help keep it from sticking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2007)

Meat sitcks to a grill surface if the surface is dirty, cold, or if we try to turn it before it is ready.

Start with a clean surface. Let the grill surface get hot. Don't try to turn the meat before it is ready. It will let you know if you watch. When the meat hits the grill surface they embrace each other in sort of a "hug of love" Leave them alone!! Do not disturb! After the "hug of love' is over they will release each other and the meat can be turned without sticking.

That being said, pam spray or a light coating of oil on the surface of the meat want hurt a thing. 

Enjoy!


----------



## oldcampcook (May 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob is correct, the heated, clean grill does make a difference. I also do as Bowlingshirt advocates and put EVOO on the meat just before I put it on the grill.
Old Camp Cook


----------



## Renee Attili (Jun 5, 2007)

I always use Pam for Grilling on my grills. It holds up better to the higher heat of a grill and makes clean- up so much easier.


----------



## crankin (Jun 7, 2007)

What is the procedure for making sure your grill grates are clean? Do you just heat the grill up really hot and then brush it with a wire brush? Or do you do more than that?

Also, I found the Weber spray product in my local grocery store just last week. It works okay... pretty much the same as Pam for grilling except that you can spray it on while the grill is hot. Nothing magical (although it does have a slightly woodsy aroma to it... which could be good if you like that sort of flavor).


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 7, 2007)

I turn both burner on HIGH


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 7, 2007)

I turn both burners on High. Let it get good and hot and then brush with a wire brush.  I also use the scraper edge on my brush to get down into the grill.  Then I use a paper towel with EVOO and a pair of tongs and brush it across the entire cooking section.


----------

